# 1964 lemans H.O Hood Issues fiberglass Glasstek



## Dodgekyle87 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello everyone I just bought a 1964 Pontiac lemans h.o post car and I'm doing the gto clone look (I know... Sorry) and I'm looking to add the gto hood with the scoops and I have a few questions 

1. The company I'm looking into buying the hood from is glasstek. 
They claim to have a good that is "bolt on". However one of their distributors tamraz says they require you to send them your latch so they can glass it in...
I've looked at the lemans hood and from what I can see that isn't the case just unbolt. Does anybody here have experience with the fiberglass 1964 gto hoods and if so how was the latch mounted?

2 the fiberglass hood has the recesses for the faux hood scoops that I've already acquired. How are they attached underneath?


3 the hood latch stud mushroom shaped piece that is attached to the hood is missing on my cars hood. I can only find kits with 1965-67. Will this work or am I sol?

Thanks so much and I'll be sure to update pics of my progress. cheers!!


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

1-	No experience with fiberglass hood-prefer steel. :wink3: That said, took a quick look at Glasstek website and they show their products, including the 64 GTO hood. I’ve attached a picture from their website of the underside of the hood, and it appears that there are some type of metal inserts for the safety latch and hood hinges. Glassing in the latch, in my opinion would never last. It looks like you may have to drill a hole for the Pilot (as GM calls it)-the mushroomed shape thing. I would contact Glasstek directly and get the correct info. Not sure if you’re looking at a bolt on hood or a pinned hood. All the glass hoods I’ve seen advertised require the use of lighter hinge springs though I didn’t see Glasstek mention that; again I would confirm. Also, their product brochure states they recommend the use of front hood pins on bolt on hoods for safety reasons. 
2-	The underside of the scoops should have two threaded holes each assuming they are repops to match OEM. You need to drill holes in the hood and use bolts and washers and retain the scoops from the underside. Also, it’s hard to tell from the web pics but I don’t believe the scoops will fit in the recesses without some hole cutting due to the design of the scoop. The steel hoods had holes in them. Again this is something I would confirm with Glasstek. 
3-	The 64 Pilot-see above- is different than 65 & later. It sounds like you know what it looks like but I have attached a pic from my 64 for reference. I would try Frank's Pontiac Parts, or Classic Auto ( Automotive ) Parts, Car Wrecking: Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, More the latter showing that they are parting out several 64 Tempest/Lemans. Or, find a store with a good magazine rack & pick up a copy of Hemmings Motor News. There’s always ads from salvage yards and some deal in Pontiac only. A lot of forum members appear to have spare parts & and maybe someone has one. Try to get everything shown in the pic.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Update to my previous post. Always looking for parts and went to a site that I visit, zboosnwpontiac.com, and some hood latches are listed. It says 65/67 but the pilot and the safety latch are the same as the 64. The 64 does not use that u-shaped piece. The pic doesn’t show the thick washer but that can be obtained at a hardware store.


----------



## Dodgekyle87 (Nov 11, 2016)

So the pilot piece is the same on the 64 as it is in 65-67? Id love a steel hood if you know of one but yeah I really don't want hood pins either 


Thanks for the help btw


----------



## Dodgekyle87 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll try and buy the one off that site thanks so much for the help! thanks for pulling off your latch to assist. Awesome man!


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

No problem, glad to help. I've seen some steel hoods at times but rare AND pricey. One was $2500 and needed a lot of work, and a decent one was at $5000. Fiberglass may be the way to go. VFN Fiberglass is another company you may want to look at. Good luck with the project!. BTW, the latches on the site are under "miscellaneous"


----------

